# Where are you supposed to change baby's diaper on the train?



## Illinois Mommy (May 19, 2012)

I'm talking about the single-level trains that do not have changing tables. Where are you supposed to change your baby's diaper?


----------



## Pat Harper (May 19, 2012)

Haven't you learned how to change a diaper in your lap? I've done that before when my daughter was a small baby, but for toddlers, I would suggest a blanket on the floor?

If you're in a sleeper, and there is a shower, there's usually a changing room next to the shower. Other than that I have no clue.


----------



## EMDF9A (May 19, 2012)

Well, definately NOT on a table in the lounge or in the dining car!


----------



## guest (May 20, 2012)

Many of the more recently renovated single level equipment has been equipped with changing tables in the accessible restrooms.


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2012)

"Where are you supposed to change baby's diaper on the train?" Hopefully on the baby!



(Sorry I couldn't resist!) I too thought I saw changing tables in the larger rest rooms.


----------



## GG-1 (May 20, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> "Where are you supposed to change baby's diaper on the train?" Hopefully on the baby! :lol: (Sorry I couldn't resist!) I too thought I saw changing tables in the larger rest rooms.


Aloha

You beat me to that wise crack :lol:


----------



## amamba (May 20, 2012)

I would head for the handicapped accessible restrooms. I am pretty sure I saw a changing table in one. If there isn't a changing table, then the floor is big enough that you could put out a blanket and change the baby on the floor. Much better to change the baby on the floor of the restroom than in the aisle or in the coach or on a seat.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 20, 2012)

amamba said:


> you could put out a blanket and change the baby on the floor. Much better to change the baby on the floor of the restroom than in the aisle or in the coach or on a seat.


Change the baby? Amtrak offers trade-in programs to replace old babies with new ones?

Sorry


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> 1337556557[/url]' post='368478']
> 
> 
> amamba said:
> ...


I tried to trade-in myself, but they wouldn't do it due to overuse! I also tried to trade-in the 22 year old "babe" I had just picked up for a newer model!



But she just slapped me!


----------



## George Harris (May 20, 2012)

OK, clowns: Don't quit your day job.

We used the adjacent seat when all else failed. It seemed to work easier than just about anything else. Doing it in the restroom could really be difficult. In case of solids, they were dumped in toilet, then daiper in trash can. DO NOT put a daiper down the toilet. It will clog the system.


----------



## gatelouse (May 20, 2012)

I haven't seen changing tables on Amfleet I cars. Would appreciate any spotter reports from Amfleet II or Superliner cars. Oddly, the business-minded Acela, of all trains, does have a changing table at least in the accessible restrooms.

I try to carry airtight plastic bags to dispose of diapers on trains and in hotels. A fairly courteous way to dump the dump.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 21, 2012)

amamba said:


> If there isn't a changing table, then the floor is big enough that you could put out a blanket and change the baby on the floor. Much better to change the baby on the floor of the restroom than in the aisle or in the coach or on a seat.


I guess I am old enough to have had to deal with the "good old days" when diaper changing tables were only in the women's restrooms, and never in the men's.

Yep, I had to change many a diaper on the restroom floor.


----------



## jcepler1 (May 21, 2012)

I usually camp out in the spot opposite from the wheelchair spot, as it has space in front of the chairs, and change my daughter on a pad on the floor. (when she was very small I held her on my lap and my wife did the changing).

Acela trains and Superliners have changing tables, but they are small.

Unfortunately, not even the recently refurbished Amfleet cars have changing tables.


----------



## Illinois Mommy (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for all of the replies.



Looks like the floor it is. Oh well.


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 21, 2012)

Good grief I still have the 2 diaper bags... why I don't know, the babies are now 9 and 15. The 15 is 6'2". But I loved the diaper bags more than any purse or handbag I have ever owned.... anyway.

Pack plenty of wipes, extra plastic bags and a pad AND an extra baby blanket. The goal is to keep Baby clean and the other passengers from freakig out. Easily done.

You may need to perfect your lap changing technique. First try to find an empty seat. Or, the floor in front of your seat would be better than the RR floor. But be creative and you will find your changing station 

Wrap and then double wrap the old diaper in the plastic bags. Throw out in trash at next possible disembark location.


----------



## sunchaser (May 22, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> I haven't seen changing tables on Amfleet I cars. Would appreciate any spotter reports from Amfleet II or Superliner cars. Oddly, the business-minded Acela, of all trains, does have a changing table at least in the accessible restrooms.
> 
> I try to carry airtight plastic bags to dispose of diapers on trains and in hotels. A fairly courteous way to dump the dump.


I have seen changing tables in a Superliner Sleeper Restroom upstairs, across from the coffee station. If there isn't one in the coach you're in, maybe ask the Coach Attendant if there is one in another car that you could use.

Have a wonderful trip!


----------

